# What happened to Writ? (1 Viewer)



## Edgewise (Jun 14, 2010)

Where are you, you crazy sumbitch?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 14, 2010)

Got beat up cruising a sailor?


----------



## moderan (Jun 14, 2010)

Writ earned a one-day vacation and never came back. Alan Hale has been indicted.


----------



## KangTheMad (Jun 15, 2010)

Writ is hanging out with Elvis in Mexico.


----------



## Baron (Jun 15, 2010)

KangTheMad said:


> Writ is hanging out with Elvis in Mexico.


 
He was also seen on Venice Beach with Jim Morrison.


----------



## terrib (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought Jim Morrison was dead...


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 15, 2010)

He was


----------



## terrib (Jun 15, 2010)

Was? or is?...


----------



## Foxee (Jun 15, 2010)

Jim Morrison's a zombie?!


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 15, 2010)

He is risen.

His mojo is risin'
















(You're probably thinking of Rod Argent)


----------



## Baron (Jun 15, 2010)

Foxee said:


> Jim Morrison's a zombie?!


 
Is there some implied statement about Writ here?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 15, 2010)

That he's one man who has no reason to be afraid of zombies?


----------



## Baron (Jun 15, 2010)

Wits been elevated to be alongside Ox and Hodge among those who have had a thread dedicated to them that was started by someone else.


----------



## Edgewise (Jun 15, 2010)

All three are one of a kind.  What kind is anybody's guess.


----------



## KangTheMad (Jun 15, 2010)

Writ is the Walkin' Dude then if he isn't afraid of zombies.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 15, 2010)

No, he just doesn't have anything they want


----------



## KangTheMad (Jun 15, 2010)

lin said:


> No, he just doesn't have anything they want


 
Hmm...Interesting...So you are saying that Writ...


----------



## caelum (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't understand.


----------



## Edgewise (Jun 16, 2010)

caelum said:


> I don't understand.


 
Me neither.


----------



## Baron (Jun 16, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> All three are one of a kind...


 
*Sigh of relief*


----------



## Patrick (Jun 16, 2010)

caelum said:


> I don't understand.


 
You know...

Zombie: "hmmm, braaaaaiiiins".

Writ: "..."

*Zombie walks straight past Writ*.


----------



## caelum (Jun 16, 2010)




----------

